# Game Anticipations for 2009



## FoxyAreku (Jan 5, 2009)

What games are you looking forward to?

I have a few.

Star Ocean: Second Evolution
Resident Evil 5 (Even though I hate the new gameplay, the co-op should be fun.)
Sonic and the Black Knight (I think that's what it's called...)


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

RE5, Killzone 2 and Pokemon Platinum for me.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon. 

That's about it. .-.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.incursion-roguelike.net/

Looking forward to further developments and improvements in this game.  One of the most awesome roguelikes I've ever played.


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2009)

Halo 3 ODST, Skate 2 and Forza 3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 5, 2009)

Halo 3: Recon and Halo Wars are the only games I know of that might be coming out in 2009, the rest of the games I don't like.


----------



## Laze (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm, lemmie think a bit, right:

_- Madworld_
_- Dead Rising: Chop Til You Drop_
_- House Of The Dead: Overkill_
_- Silent Hill Homecoming [already out in the States I know and I'm fully aware it may suck a bit, but I'll still play the thing ._.]_
_- Pokemon Platinum_
_- Nobi Nobi Boy [apparently that'll be out in 2009]_


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 5, 2009)

starcraft 2


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 5, 2009)

Mafia 2, continuing the tradition of great storylines. And I'm hoping it will include making a hit on good ol' Angelo. I always wanted to be a part of that.

Age of Decadence, an indie hardcore RPG. So, basically, a game with people with a developed brain, not trigger finger.

Alpha Protocol. Awesome has a name, and it's Chris Avellone. He's working on it. <3


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

Laze said:


> Hmm, lemmie think a bit, right:
> 
> _- Madworld_
> _- Dead Rising: Chop Til You Drop_
> ...


 
I thought the combat system was the best thing about the game. The only problem I had with the game was that it didn't scare me like the other games did, but it did have a good story.  It was kind of a Silent Hill for beginners if you ask me.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

The only thing I'm anticipating is being disappointed just like last year. Games are losing there edge these days, no challenge anymore. I like to play a game for a long time but if it's so easy a 4 year old can play through it with no problem I kinda get mad that I wasted my time and money playing it. Exhibit A: FFXII


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

pheonix said:


> The only thing I'm anticipating is being disappointed just like last year. Games are losing there edge these days, no challenge anymore. I like to play a game for a long time but if it's so easy a 4 year old can play through it with no problem I kinda get mad that I wasted my time and money playing it. Exhibit A: FFXII


Yeah, sadly game developers fail to see that chalanges are good to have in a video game. You just don't see games like megaman(original NES version) being made anymore. I suppose the real chalange comes from playing your friends at them.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess I am eager for RE5.  I liked RE4's gameplay shift except there were no challenging puzzles which pissed me off.  If they up the curve in 5's puzzles, I'll be a happy wolf.

I might take a look at FFXIII but I won't hold my breath. I'm actually far more interested in Dragon Quest IX.


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 5, 2009)

All Fallout 3 modifications.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 5, 2009)

_Jack Squat_ tops my list of games to get in 2009.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

wii:
-the conduit
-monster hunter 3 (if it comes this year)

360:
-final fantasy 13
-street fighter 4
-resi 5
-star ocean: last hope


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> All Fallout 3 modifications.



lol ya to fix the game .

anyway really the ONLY game i can think of that i am looking foreward to is the next dead rising. i learned my lesson with games like bioshock and assassins creed. dont get exited, modern gaming companies are probably going to ruin it anyway.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 5, 2009)

-Bio shock 2 Ocean of Dreams*if it comes out in 2009.*
-Resident evil 5
-The lastest Company of Heros expanson.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 5, 2009)

Starcraft 2
Tenchu: Shadow Assassins
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Street Fighter IV
Alpha Protocol


----------



## Aviiva (Jan 5, 2009)

RE5 and FF13


----------



## Keybearer (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonic and the Black Knight
Pokemon Platinum 
The sequel to Tales of Symphonia if it ever comes out in Europe

I've not really looked into whats coming out this year yet...will need to do so soon >.>


----------



## Aurali (Jan 5, 2009)

Dude... I'm so f*** tired of video games this season that I'm not looking forward to any releases. Jesus christ who thought working on your passion would really drive it out of you.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

Fire Emblem: SD
Dragon Quest V: HOTHB
PokÃ¨mon Platinum
Klonoa: DTP
MadWorld
Rune Factory: Frontier
TMNT (working title)
Punch Out!! (working title)
Mario & Luigi 3 (working title)

I'm sure i'll think of more later.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 5, 2009)

MAG 256 players in one battle, 'nuff said.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 5, 2009)

Earthbound on the Virtual Console, Bayonetta and MadWorld are about all I'm excited to play this year.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 5, 2009)

Diablo 3, even then not really excited about it a lot... nothing new looks good (well... they LOOK good, but probably have had a lot more focus on graphics than playability)


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

Blue Cup said:


> Earthbound on the Virtual Console, Bayonetta and MadWorld are about all I'm excited to play this year.



Well, we just finally got Kirby's Dream Land 3, so I wouldn't give up hope on Mother 2.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 5, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> You just don't see games like megaman(original NES version) being made anymore.


lolmegaman9


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 5, 2009)

SirRob said:


> lolmegaman9



Seriously.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonic and the Black Knight (Wii)
Pokemon Platinum (DS)
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (DS)
Dissidia: Final Fantasy (PSP)


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 5, 2009)

Halo 3: ODST. Fuck yeah.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 5, 2009)

allright one im honestly rooting and waiting for..... 

empire total war. honestly the total war series has not let me down yet.... though probably with that one statement the next total war is gonna be COMPLETE crap. just watch.... all of the sudden its gonna be a multi system title and ruined in the name of the console tards .

added:

empire hopefully will be a great change of pace from the current holder of the emperialistic age strat genra, imperial glory. impiral glory's combat just plain sucks. i know that with MOST european armies at the time shock action really was the true decider of the day but unlike the total war series when your unit engages in hand to hand combat it whirls in to a formless, massless uncontrollable blob in a completely unrealistic fassion. even in total war when formations dont hold together at all they dont function like that..... as such in imperial glory militia units can actually take regulars on pretty well... hopefully empire total war will be different .


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 5, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Well, we just finally got Kirby's Dream Land 3, so I wouldn't give up hope on Mother 2.




I've had high ups for the game hitting the virtual console every day since last May when it first hit the ESRB.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 5, 2009)

- Resident Evil 5
- Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
- Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
- Halo 3: ODST
- Halo Wars
- Pokemon Platinum
- Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
- Final Fantasy XIII
- Final Fantasy Agito XIII
- Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
- Sin & Punishment 2
- Dissidia: Final Fantasy
- Sonic and the Black Night

Granted, I need to get me a DSi before I can play any of those DS games...

Edit: HELL FUCKING YES. Halo Wars has been rated T by the ESRB, which means I can actually buy it! =D As soon as it comes out, though, of course. xD


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 5, 2009)

Wolf-Bone's top tree picks fa two-thousuhnd-nine (tell dem seh):

1) Resident Evil 5
2) Resident Evil 5
3) Resident Evil 5

Oh, and the next Kingdom Hearts game cuz it'll probably have Robin Hood.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 5, 2009)

Lukar said:


> - Resident Evil 5
> - *Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days*
> - *Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep*
> - Halo 3: ODST
> ...



For the first 2 I'm expecting them to be really simple like all the others.

The second 2 I'm expecting a large disappointment cause of how XII was butchered, beaten with a boring stick.

The last one I've heard is going to be great but I don't know whether to believe that or not, I have to play through all of them cause it's FF but I hope it's worth my time.

Fire emblem doesn't sound to bad but you never know.


----------



## Laze (Jan 6, 2009)

Just a few more off the top of my head:

_- Prinny: Can I Really Be The Hero?_ 
_- Parasite Eve Third Birthday_
_- Resident Evil 5_
_- Let's Tap_
_- Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD REmix [seriously, hurry the hell upPS2 release]_
_- Street Fighter 4_
_- Heavy Rain_
_- The Unfinsied Swan [I know it'll be on 360, but a PS3 download of Steam version will be fine by me]_
_- Sadness [if it hasn't been canned AGAIN]_


----------



## wolfikurt (Jan 6, 2009)

something i haven't seen listed yet: Prototype


----------



## Dayken (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's Tap
MadWorld
Klonoa
Punch Out!!
RE 5
Mario and Luigi
Henry Hatsworth in the Puzzling Adventure (I know it has a stupid title, but a platformer-puzzle hybrid where the two halves of the gameplay affect each other is a cool idea)
The Chase: Felix Meets Felicity (let's face it, this is as close as we're going to get to a Canvas Curse sequel)

Also, the US release of Flower, Sun and Rain, if only to see it get torn apart in the reviews like every other Suda 51 game that isn't No More Heroes.


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 6, 2009)

Forza 3.. if it ends up coming out this year
Gran Turismo 5.. again if it does indeed drop this year..

thats about it


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 6, 2009)

*Resident Evil 5*
*Star Ocean 4*
*Heavy Rain*
*Street Fighter IV*
*StarCraft II*
*Halo 3: ODST*
*Splinter Cell: Conviction*

I'm puzzled at all the "*Final Fantasy XIII*" posts.  Do you guys really have that much confidence in Square Enix that it'll be released in the states at all this year?  Now Japan, I can see it hitting their shelves at the end of this year, but here?  No.  Especially since they stated they wouldn't release it at all until the 360 port is completed... and that they won't even start the 360 one until the PS3 version has been fully translated.  Yeah, that has "2010" written all over it.  :/

I'm also shocked to realize that this is the first year I've started a list like this without a single game by Nintendo on it...  God, that is so depressing.  :/


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 6, 2009)

Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon
FFXIII (crossing fingers and hoping for a 2009 release) [EDIT - Yes I have that much faith =_=]
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days
Klonoa: Door To Phantomile


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 6, 2009)

MAG and Killzone.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> *Resident Evil 5*
> *Star Ocean 4*
> *Heavy Rain*
> *Street Fighter IV*
> ...



Very depressing.

Wasn't starcraft II supposed to be released in this passing November? What happened to that?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> I'm also shocked to realize that this is the first year I've started a list like this without a single game by Nintendo on it...  God, that is so depressing.  :/


"Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon"? =X

Friend who's a fan of the series gave it a 6 out of 10 (and that guy is _impossible_ to please... for example, he love sports games and called NBA 2009 "the greatest Basketball game of all time" and gave it a 7 out of 10).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

a new Zelda, for DS or Wii, I don't care, just bring out a new installement

and a new Mario Party

and I hope to get new infos or even a release date for a new StarFox game, Pikmin 3 and Luigi's Mansion 2

oh and yes, as already posted, Earthbound/Mother on the VC
they released already SMRPG, why not EB? :<


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Very depressing.
> 
> Wasn't starcraft II supposed to be released in this passing November? What happened to that?



Based on what source?  Ten years and three Blizzcon visits, I've learned one thing:  Blizzard never announces a release window for any game until it's 95% finished.  Ever.  From what I played at the demo tables in August '07, and again last October, it's painfully obvious they have a lot more work to do.  Websites like Gamestop, and EB Games tend to put their own release dates in order to sell pre-orders, when THEY don't even know themselves when it's coming out.

That's why Blizzard is notoriously famous for their response whenever fans ask for a date:  "We'll release it when it's finished."


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 6, 2009)

wasn't it "It's done when it's done." ?


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> wasn't it "It's done when it's done." ?



That too.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 6, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Based on what source?  Ten years and three Blizzcon visits, I've learned one thing:  Blizzard never announces a release window for any game until it's 95% finished.  Ever.  From what I played at the demo tables in August '07, and again last October, it's painfully obvious they have a lot more work to do.  Websites like Gamestop, and EB Games tend to put their own release dates in order to sell pre-orders, when THEY don't even know themselves when it's coming out.
> 
> That's why Blizzard is notoriously famous for their response whenever fans ask for a date:  "We'll release it when it's finished."



Well I remember reading it somewhere that it was supposed to come out on November 11th 08. All the other games came out when they where supposed too but I guess they decided to add more stuff to it or something, who knows.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 6, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> a new Zelda, for DS or Wii, I don't care, just bring out a new installement
> 
> and a new Mario Party
> 
> ...



The only game on that list I can confirm is Pikmin 3, unless you also want me to say a new Zelda game is in early development. We'll probably find out more at E3, seeing as how they realised making it into a private news conference was a bad idea.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 6, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well I remember reading it somewhere that it was supposed to come out on November 11th 08. All the other games came out when they where supposed too but I guess they decided to add more stuff to it or something, who knows.



*nods*  Yeah, if it's "somewhere" and not an official statement plastered on Blizzard's own site, it's likely to be false.  If www.blizzard.com doesn't have it first, it doesn't exist.

Blizzard knows better than that...  They aren't like other developers where they announce a date months in advance, forcing themselves to become gridlocked to a deadline, only to release the game at 85% completion, in hopes to sneak in a few patches before the first weekend after release.  If it's not fully functioning at 90% or higher, they keep the date at "TBA" until they get there.

*chuckles*  And don't try and say *World of WarCraft* wasn't that refined, since MMO's are _never_ polished 'n spit-shined to a perfect finish.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 6, 2009)

Heavy Rain, Lord of the Rings: Conquest and the Ratchet and Clank Future Sequel. No less, no more, for now.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 6, 2009)

The TMNT fighting game for the Wii. And Star Fox, if they're planning on making one.

Um, that's about it.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

Street Fighter IV
Perfect Prosecutor: Miles Edgeworth
Resident Evil 5
Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
Sin & Punishment 2
The Conduit
Bayonetta


----------

